# Recumbant for sale



## Saluki (1 Mar 2012)

Hi a freind of ours has an old recumbant for sale any ideas how much he should ask?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2012)

who knows?
A little more information and photo's would help don't you think?


----------



## Saluki (2 Mar 2012)

Sorry, hubby posted this on my id as he can't remember his.
I'll get some piccies in the next day or two.
The owner of said recumbant knows little about it, he bought it as he thought that it would be fun and scared himself silly first time out and its been in the shed ever since.


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2012)

I'll give you £17.32 for it, sight unseen. And not a penny less.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2012)

where about in country is bent located ?


----------



## markg0vbr (2 Mar 2012)

mickle said:


> I'll give you £17.32 for it, sight unseen. And not a penny less.


£11.23, a ploughman's sandwich, well half of one, a glass of botany creek red and one of the very rare unautographed photos of me.


----------



## BlackPanther (3 Mar 2012)

At least let us know if it's a 2 or 3 wheeler.........


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Mar 2012)

Don't spoil the fun.....

This is a recumbent version of "Twenty Questions"


----------

